# RecipeDB - Altbier that isn't



## slacka (11/10/10)

Altbier that isn't  Ale - North German Altbier  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Simple single infusion mash @ 66ºC, ferment at 18ºC.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7.5 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.5 kg JWM Vienna - Wendouree Gold    0.5 kg JWM Light Munich    0.5 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)    20 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 37.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 23 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/10/10)

Looks really good.

I'm doing a german style but with munich ale yeast - bears some similarity to yours, though I didn't have the guts to go Nelson Sauvin, despite being a big fan of it. I just went Saaz and Tettnanger - I wanted to do something remotely genuine for SWMBO to have with me.

I made a light coloured beer with NS, not much malt profile, but wham with the hops - it was almost like a soft slightly dry white wine style. Very versatile hop is NS.

Goomba


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (15/10/10)

What is the reference to Altbier for?

It's as much an Altbier as NickJD's no wheat beer is a Weizen... h34r: 

May as well call it a belgian that isn't...


----------

